# Neutered ginger tom seeking love ..



## Natalie (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm new to the site so not sure how to attach photos, but I have lots of pics of Hugo. He's about 4 or 5, is chunky and loveable and very undemanding. As long as he has plenty of food and some fuss he's happy. I have known Hugo for two years and he is GORGEOUS!

Unfortunately his present owner is not suitable and if I don't find Hugo a home soon he will apparently go to the RSPCA. 

If anyone wants any photos or wants any more info please ask.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

You need to state your location if you want any interest. Have you found him a home yet?


----------

